# Akron, OH  Saturday March 5th     Show and Swap!



## spook1s (Feb 14, 2011)

Antique & Classic, Bicycle & Motorbike, Show & Swap Meet, Saturday, March 5th 2011 at Nativity Church Hall 2499 Killian Rd. Akron Ohio
Vendor spaces 5 Bucks, Set up starts at 8AM, No admission charge, for more information call 7 to 9 PM Bob Hirschfelt at 330-699-9798


----------



## spook1s (Feb 26, 2011)

Coming up this weekend! Anybody ever been to this show?


----------



## Herman (Feb 27, 2011)

I've been to it the last 2 years , it's a small show but I always find a couple of parts , I plan to go again this year , if you see an old guy with a santa claus beard feel free to say hi , Herman


----------

